# BURJ DUBAI vs SWFC



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

too early to say, renders and height figures dont determine how good a building is...lets wait till they are complete


----------



## visitant (Sep 30, 2004)

I prefer SWFC, skyscrapers used to be pencil, like dubai, or some rubber. SWFC is the first one to be a spanner


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

i take SWFC for its sleeker design. however, the tower doesn't compliment well with its surrounding buildings/architecture. Burj tower design stands like a thin mountain, with no identical shape architecture thats represent the culture of that nation.


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

EMPIREOFLIGHTS said:


> Sorry,they both are under construction though.


Yes and this whole forum is about skyscrapers.......

But you can PM a mod to get it moved


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

They both seem to be great.I can't decide wich one is better until I see them finished.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Forza Raalte said:


> Yeah kinda scary isn't it, not everything in Dubai is better.



It Is, some people take longer to accept it than others!


:drunk:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

BURJ DUBAI!!!


----------



## SJM (Jun 2, 2004)

Both are truly amazing supertalls, i cant choose one over the other though.


----------



## knolleke (Oct 7, 2003)

SWFC wath tower is that ??


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

No offence but I really dont see a tower with a hole amazing.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

SWFC remembers me with Kingdom Tower in Saudi Arabia (that's why it's not unique to me) and I've never liked that tower. My vote, definitely, goes to BD.


----------



## Aloosh (Jan 24, 2005)

it does doesnt it?i thought so too


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Burj Dubai has the height, but SWFC has the look.

Where else is there a building that from one side looks like a rectangle with a hole cut through and looks like a pyramid from the other side? Simply unique. I find this building to be beautiful. Starts like a square at the base which is the symbol of land and earth, and ends up like a circle at the top which is the symbol of the skies and heavens.

The circular cut off at the top also makes reference to the pearl of the orient tower...making SWFC fit in the skyline like just perfectly. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

SWFC, design over height


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Both are beautiful but years away from completion. I'll wait until they're complete to make a final decision but right now I'm going with Burj Dubai.


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

SWFC is remarkably similar to Kingdom Tower in Saudi Arabia, but is still a great building nonetheless. I really really like the design of Burj Dubai, which added with the height is truly out of this world. I give the edge to BD but both are amazing.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^Actually the Kingdom Center copied SWFC. The Plans for the SWFC have been around for over 10 years, only now are they building it.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmmm...I find SWFC's design more impressive, but I think that Burj Dubai will more grand. So its grandness vs. sleekness. I'll go with the sleek one.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

both.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

too early to choose


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

BD of course.


----------



## EMPIREOFLIGHTS (Jul 2, 2005)

Well,Interesting poll results here.Sure it's hard to tell what these two Skyscrapers will look like until they're finished,for they are both under construction.But the renderings we've seen should be enough for most of us to decide.I love em both,and the results are almost neck and neck, but I'm gonna go with the Dubai because of it's awesome height,we at least know that it will be much higher than anything built or planed thus far..,but the SWFC definitly has a personality of it's own unlike any other.And of course there is Union Square that will be included among these giants. The next 5 years will be a fun time to be monitoring the progress of these great edifices.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

well,i don't know if Sheffield Wednesday Football Club has what to do with Burj Dubai?

:huh:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I pick Sheffield Wed. Football Club

Blades beat Burj


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

SWFC by far. It is going to be one of the best in the world when finished. Burj Dubai is just tall, nothing more.

(Damn, I hate the attitude among some of the Dubai forumers around here. I'm really starting to dislike Dubai because of its up-nose attitude. Shanghai is going to be a world class alpha city in a pretty close future - Dubai will remain the Disneyland it is today.)


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I had to pick Burj Dubai and not only for its height but I absolutely love the design. It's very exotic and although it's huge, it still looks elegant. It's my favourite project out of anything at the moment.

Don't take this wrong however. The SWFC is an incredible building too.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

staff said:


> SWFC by far. It is going to be one of the best in the world when finished. Burj Dubai is just tall, nothing more.
> 
> (Damn, I hate the attitude among some of the Dubai forumers around here. I'm really starting to dislike Dubai because of its up-nose attitude. Shanghai is going to be a world class alpha city in a pretty close future - Dubai will remain the Disneyland it is today.)


you are exactly the person you describe in your statement, except that you are not a dubai forumer.



So Burj Dubai vs SWFC, well i already voted BD because of its very sleek design, which is unique , even more than SWFC s design imo, its height of course, and the surrounding with a beautiful old town, 50 high to midrises, a lake wit the highest fountain in the world and finally the largest mall in the world, all in a masterplanned community.

SWFC has a great design, in terms of architecture it might even beat BD;
but don't forgot that SOM was referring to a desert flower when designing BD, so there is a point behind the shape as well. 
all in all , i prefer BD by far actually.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Design wise, the Burj is pretty complex, definitely not a pipe.. I could draw SWFC with the square base, a couple of freehand lines and the hole very quickly. If I were to draw the Burj Dubai with it's 3 sided base, the multiple subsections x3 and the spire it would take a lot longer.. The Burj being taller is just a bonus.


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

staff said:


> SWFC by far. It is going to be one of the best in the world when finished. Burj Dubai is just tall, nothing more.
> 
> (Damn, I hate the attitude among some of the Dubai forumers around here. I'm really starting to dislike Dubai because of its up-nose attitude. Shanghai is going to be a world class alpha city in a pretty close future - Dubai will remain the Disneyland it is today.)


I agree with Dubaiflo...staff, you have a terrible attitude...notice how Dubai forumers don't go out of their way to bash SWFC but yet u do it to Dubai. Keep your damn negative attitude toward yourself, it is not welcomed at all. By you calling Dubai a disneyland, shows me u know nothing about the city.


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

can some1 post a picture of this SWFC, i have no clue wat it is, i would like to compare the two.

But i can definately say that burj dubai rocks because it has an amazing design, has super height and well its in dubai lol


----------



## Jim Koeleman (Nov 25, 2005)

Burj.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> you are exactly the person you describe in your statement, except that you are not a dubai forumer


I really wants to know where was our nose up attitude in this thread?


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

SWFC


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Burj Dubai


SWFC would have won, but I'm not a huge fan of the new top


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

staff said:


> SWFC by far. It is going to be one of the best in the world when finished. Burj Dubai is just tall, nothing more.
> 
> (Damn, I hate the attitude among some of the Dubai forumers around here. I'm really starting to dislike Dubai because of its up-nose attitude. Shanghai is going to be a world class alpha city in a pretty close future - Dubai will remain the Disneyland it is today.)



JAMAICA WE HAVE A BOBSLED TEAM!


----------

